# Veteran's Day Hike



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, it is getting late in the season and I needed some advice for the few still lurking in the hiking room.  

I am planning  (weather permitting) on my last 4000 footer hike of the season and would like to tackle one of these choices on Thursday weather and conditions permitting.  Did anyone hike this past weekend or recently?  Is SNOW an issue or ICE?  Which mtn would you suggest, considering that I have hiked about 25 of my 4000 footers and have some experience?  I am not looking for a killer day since it is a 2 hour drive from home (ugh).  So we are talking hitting the trail a little after 9am and getting out before sunset for the ride home.  I can average 2 mph hiking in rough terrain and always come prepared.  

* The Tripyramids
     Tecumseh
     Hancocks
     Whiteface

Your recommendation?   :-? *


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Nov 8, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, it is getting late in the season and I needed some advice for the few still lurking in the hiking room.


For some of us, the "real" hiking season is about to start 

There is snow and ice out there, and since you are not a winter hiker I suggest that you do Tecumseh, by far the easiest of the lot, and probably the closest to Boston.  Since it is only about 2.5 miles each way, with 2,200 feet of elevation gain, you can allow yourself a late start (10 AM) even in December.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2004)

Mohamed Ellozy said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I do have significant winter hiking experience, but I just prefer not get into any ice/snow if I can help it.  I was leaning toward Tecumseh.


----------



## skimom (Nov 8, 2004)

I was on Nancy on Saturday and there was a good 6" or more on the summit.  Made for a precarious descent as the sun warmed up the snow and it became slushy.

We bare-booted it and we were fine.  I think most of the snow melted on Sunday so I can't say what the conditions are now.  It is New England afterall and things change quickly.

I suppose I'm saying be prepared for snow and ice.  Tis the season !


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 8, 2004)

Agree with Tecumseh, to make it more interesting,  I'd go from Tripoli Road instead of from Waterville.  With an earlier start, Tri's would be okay up South Slide & down Pine Bend & Scaur, I'd avoid the North Slide.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2004)

Based upon the weather, trail conditions, and daylight, I'm going to have to go with Tecumseh.  The more ambitious side of me was hoping for Tripyramids or something else, but hell, it sure beats sitting in an office  :wink:   One last hike for this year.  

Thanks to all for your input


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 11, 2004)

Where did you go????????????????????????  How was it??????????????/


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2004)

Interesting.  Look for my trip report later today here on AZ.   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2004)

And, as promised, here is that report!   8) 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2313


----------

